# Hydro Power?



## RogerD (Mar 31, 2014)

Has anyone had success with this? I have a strong steady flow is water through my farm. Its in a flat creek bottom, so no down flow. Its spring feed, so its always flowing. Most time its only a couple feet deep and 3 or 4 ft wide, but its part of a slow release flood system that can reach a flow of water size of 12 to 15ft wide and deep for short periods of time. I would love to find a way to harness this, but it would have to be able to take the hammering 2 or3 times a year from the flooding. Any ideals where to start?


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

You might try looking into a pelton (sp?) wheel. I have a friend who lives off-grid and combined with solar that is what powers his house. In a flood you would have to pull the assembly out though.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

You need a low head system and while they are not as efficient as a high head system they will make some power. I would recommend a low flow water turbine in a cage to deflect debris during the floods. It might only produce 2KW but it will do it all the time.


----------



## RogerD (Mar 31, 2014)

PaulS said:


> You need a low head system and while they are not as efficient as a high head system they will make some power. I would recommend a low flow water turbine in a cage to deflect debris during the floods. It might only produce 2KW but it will do it all the time.


Sounds like what I've been looking at.

http://www.scotthydroelectric.com/


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

I have not built one but this is what I was told. Dig a pit just past the spring. Fit it with a large pipe. Progressively downsize until you get near your property line. Then direct the flow to turning a group of turbines.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

If you do, don't tell the government about it or you just might have the EPA or some other government agency come down on you. They believe that they control all bodies of water and streams.


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

Free Kindle book, written just at the advent of electrical power, and for the home farmer who wants to begin electrifying his home and barn. Tells ALL the necessary details including water flow, head pressure, types of generators, etc., all of which can translate into modern equipment.

If one reads the reviews on Amazon for this particular book, one might get the impression that it is of little value. I beg to differ! The reason that many think that this book is of little value is because they can currently (pun intended) flip on a light switch. They are not thinking of electrical power generation from the bottom up in a world where there is currently none available. The simplicity of the book is its glory, in that a farmer who never before installed anything electrical might be guided into producing and using his own with available water power!

Amazon.com: Electricity for the farm Light, heat and power by inexpensive methods from the water wheel or farm engine eBook: Frederick Irving Anderson: Kindle Store

Kindle can be read on almost any device, smart phone (I've read 220+ books on my phone over the past year!), PC, tablet, etc. Free Kindle app:

Amazon.com: Free Kindle Reading Apps


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Dam up a small area and direct the overflow onto your turbine/waterwheel or whatever you make. Small pond would be nice for water source, irrigation, swimming hole, fish etc.


----------



## RogerD (Mar 31, 2014)

Notsoyoung said:


> If you do, don't tell the government about it or you just might have the EPA or some other government agency come down on you. They believe that they control all bodies of water and streams.


Actually I have discussed this with the Corp of Engineers and they ok my plan. Which is official building a forge for to cross it between my farm as long as its not over 20 ft wide its under the need to have to get a permit.


----------



## quinnbrian (Mar 6, 2014)

Go2ndAmend said:


> You might try looking into a pelton (sp?) wheel. I have a friend who lives off-grid and combined with solar that is what powers his house. In a flood you would have to pull the assembly out though.


Or maybe have it float , attached to an arm. Floating on top of the water with half + - in the water( water wheel) long enough to go up to the 15' and back down to the 2-3 foot mark. Or just put it on a pole, and let it slide up and down , as the water level does. Just an idea, but if I had water running through my back yard, I'd be trying to make some power.
Cheers
Brian


----------



## RogerD (Mar 31, 2014)

Here is a pix of my creek, have 46 acres on one side and 20 on the other. 3 or 4 times a year it will flood to nearly or over its banks. Have to protect the hydro generator from that.


----------



## quinnbrian (Mar 6, 2014)

Nice!!! You own both sides of the river. It looks like you took the picture from a bridge. Do you own the bridge too? Man the things you could do.:idea:


----------



## RogerD (Mar 31, 2014)

quinnbrian said:


> Nice!!! You own both sides of the river. It looks like you took the picture from a bridge. Do you own the bridge too? Man the things you could do.:idea:


I wish, took this on my way home . My land is about a mile down stream. We had just had a rather large rain, so the water level is up some.


----------



## pharmer14 (Oct 27, 2012)

Going to depend on the land for me. I've been trying to find a place with a decent water supply. They're hard to come by!

I've been hooked on the idea after seeing "Yukon Men" where Stan completely powers his fish camp with hydro. 

I saw an interesting "low head" rig a while back that just floats in the water and you tie it between both river banks I guess. Anyways the propeller spins and charges an internal battery. Practical for small stuff like radios, computers, phones, and maybe a string or two of "christmas light" emergency lighting, but not much beyond that. It would also be a chore to set up and take out every day to access or replace the battery.


----------



## GageTyler13 (May 13, 2014)

If you’re lucky enough to have an abundance of flowing water, you may be tempted to envision projects that are larger than what is normally required.avis stresses that you should plan to produce only the power you need, not the maximum amount possible. If you don’t have an obvious microhydro location — but you still have access to running water — you still may be able to set up a system.


----------

